# getting a hamster



## Monkeyguy (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi I'm 12 and hopefully getting a hamster and not sure what to get. Should I get 1 dwarf hamster, 2 dwarf hamsters or 1 big one? Please give suggestions and names if I get one!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I think you're better off getting a Syrian (one of the big ones) as your first hamster. Dwarfs are good fun to watch and you can keep them in small groups, but you have to be careful, because a lot of pet shops tend to get the sexes of dwarfs wrong, they'll tell you it's two girls but really it's a boy and a girl, and you'll end up with babies everywhere 

Syrians are also a lot better because they tend to be calmer, whereas the dwarfs are a lot quicker and are sometimes a bit jumpy - i'd definately reccomend a syrian as a first hammie


----------



## Monkeyguy (Mar 8, 2009)

If I just got one dwarf one would it be ok or would it be lonely?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

dwarf hamsters prefer to have company


----------



## Monkeyguy (Mar 8, 2009)

Do Syrian hamsters still run around and like to have fun?


----------



## ChrisTheGerbilGuy (Aug 9, 2008)

yep, and they're easier to handle


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Monkeyguy said:


> Do Syrian hamsters still run around and like to have fun?


You can only have one syrian though, you can't keep any syrians together unless they're babies, like all the ones you see together in the pet shop


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2009)

I have a lovely big fluffy syrian and he is a real sweetie.

His name is Lemony. He was my sons first pet aged 3 and he has been a really good starter pet for Matthew.


----------



## Monkeyguy (Mar 8, 2009)

Thanks for help got any tips for me getting a hammy for the first time and anything I Should look out for.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Get the largest cage you can afford! A Syrian hamster needs quite a lot of space, so most of the hamster cages in the pet shop aren't big enough.

i'm looking at getting something like this for when I get my hamster:










it's made for rabbits and guinea pigs, but it's perfectly good for a Syrian! You can get them from Pets at Home for £35 (I think). They're good cos there's bags of space inside to put toys and things and the hamster still has space to run around 

you can also look for a really big all-bar cage, they're good for the hamster to climb about on 

i'd avoid all those cages with lots of tubes and tunnels, like this one:










I don't think the tubes are very fair on the hamster, and they're SO difficult to clean, it makes the job so much harder to take it all apart and put it back together!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

you should deffo get a syrian , they are easier to handel & tame.
Get a boy for the first time round as they dont tend to bite.

When getting a hamster you must leave it to settle for the first 24 hours or more.

then on the second day speak quitley & gentley to it.

3rd day put your hand in the cage(wash it first) and offer it a treat.

4th day if the hamster accepts you, try lifting it up Cupped in both hands, DO NOT GRAB the hamster as this will frightn it and make it harder to tame.
dont lift it out of the cage yet just let him get used to you handeling him, when you feel confident enough, you can handel him.


DOO NOT PLEASE DONT get a tube cage!!!!! get the biggest possible!! 

do not get the makes habbitrail, crittertrail or rotastack, these ARE NOT suitible for any animal , let alone a syrian.

A nice plastic bottom wire top cage is perfect, with added toys your hamster will be happy.

For a syrian you need a 6 1/2 inches or more sized wheel, as a smaller one will break ther back.

You can add toys like toilet/kitchen roll tubes , hamster balls tunnels wood chew(you need these to keep teeth short), loofa, Hamster ball so they can run outside the cage.

You'll need to clean the cage ATLEAST once a week, when you do so remove your hamie from the cge and place in a play box filled with toys or put it in the playball. re-move all toys and empty woodshaving(only use woodshavings) & used bedding in to the bin or a bag & throw it away. re-fil the food bowl,water bottel & re-place shavings and arange the toys add bedding & hamster ^_^.

replace the food&water EVERY night re-move uneaten food.

You can give a few things as a treat in SMALL amounts such as cucumber, carrot,apple, bread etc.

You can also buy 'veg sticks' & Corn stick wich you can hang in the cage your hamster will love ripping these appart.

I think i have covered everything ther.... anymore Questions i'll be more than happy to answer 
Xx


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2009)

I would agree DO NOT BUY A CAGE WITH ALL THE TUBES AND STUFF!!!

I know they look cool but they are rubbish.

Lemony has a really good 2 tier one that just has 1 large tube to get from one floor to the other.

It is basic but really big and it was only about £35.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Go for a Syrian hamster (1 big one). They are the easiest to tame and are great fun when they run around. I have two Syrians, and I much prefer males because they are easier to tame and also I think they are less smelly than females .

If you do get a Syrian, you will need a cage 58cm long or longer, the bigger the better really. Any smaller and the RSPCA considers it cruel. The Savic Cambridge and the Hamster Heaven are both good sized, study cages, and they look great as well! They are quite expensive, but it will be worth it when you think, it will be your hamsters home for life, and possibly for many more after that!

Best of luck getting a hamster, and keep us updated!


----------

